

Ask HN: So I just finished the JavaScript course on Codecademy, now what? - 404error

I was bored yesterday and wanted to learn something new. So, I started and finished the JavaScript course on Codecademy. Can anyone suggest some further exercises or frameworks that I should start in on?
======
rudimental
What're your goals? It can help to direct you to the best place for what
you're looking for out of JavaScript. I think it's useful to learn vanilla
JavaScript well before learning libraries and frameworks.

Useful books. The first is online and free (the other two are as well,
somewhere): [http://eloquentjavascript.net/](http://eloquentjavascript.net/)

[http://www.amazon.com/Professional-JavaScript-Developers-
Nic...](http://www.amazon.com/Professional-JavaScript-Developers-Nicholas-
Zakas/dp/1118026691/ref=dp_ob_title_bk)

[http://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-Patterns-Stoyan-
Stefanov/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-Patterns-Stoyan-
Stefanov/dp/0596806752/ref=pd_sim_b_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=13PHMQ54GAT7MF8B8988)

Solve toy problems to solidify knowledge of methods and syntax:
[http://coderbyte.com/CodingArea/Challenges/](http://coderbyte.com/CodingArea/Challenges/)

Good material- lots of video and problems. Not free but worth it:
[https://www.codeschool.com/](https://www.codeschool.com/) (makers of the
jQuery videos below)

Bootstrap - popular front-end framework:
[http://getbootstrap.com/](http://getbootstrap.com/)

Actually build something! A To Do List, a website, a game.

See some different frameworks do the same things:
[http://todomvc.com/](http://todomvc.com/)

jQuery: [http://try.jquery.com/](http://try.jquery.com/)

Here is a good free node tutorial:
[http://nodeschool.io/](http://nodeschool.io/)

Some tracks to learn, and get connected with non-profits to make useful
things: [http://www.freecodecamp.com/](http://www.freecodecamp.com/)

Contributing to open source projects is another route.

~~~
404error
Thanks, this is really helpful. My goal is to learn as much as possible about
various things to open up more job opportunities.

------
zaryaf
We are creating Zyring ([http://zyring.com](http://zyring.com)) exactly for
that purpose, so people can actually put their learnings from courses into
practice by implementing hands-on projects. We will have a Frontend
development track, in which JavaScript will be utilized.

------
mtmail
Since you're bored: [https://github.com/bolshchikov/js-must-
watch](https://github.com/bolshchikov/js-must-watch)

~~~
404error
Woah! Thanks, bookmarked.

As a beginner do you think Meteor would be the wrong place for me to start my
JavaScript adventure?

~~~
jackgolding
Node has just redone their documentation - might want to give that a try!

------
hashtag
I recommend learning how to utilize what you already know first before moving
on. Try building some basic stuff using plain JS

